

Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - duked

A thread similar to this was posted ~1 year ago by gillis . I think it&#x27;s time for an updated 2015 version and I am on the market for a website&#x2F;product, possibly in the security space.<p>If you have any side projects that you&#x27;ve built and that you no longer have time for, list them here and let&#x27;s see if others want to buy it from you.
======
sideproject
[http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

Hello (I run this site btw).

Been running SideProjectors for about 2 years now. Built to specifically help
people sell & buy side projects. Recently did a re-design too. Would love to
see your projects on there. :)

------
callmeed
I have tried to find a new owner for
[https://cheergram.com/](https://cheergram.com/) on and off this year.

Cheergram does printed Instagram products. Main product is Christmas cards.
Have had good press and have good SEO ranking for "Instagram Christmas Cards".

Backend is a Rails app on Digital Ocean. Payments via Stripe. Printing is done
by a Denver-based pro lab and drop-shipped (US only). You could likely find a
lower-cost printer if you're so inclined.

Gross sales since launching in Nov 2012: $4,461.55 (Traffic and sales spike
between black friday and new years)
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dqipziq13s6eqd7/cg-
traffic.png?dl=...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dqipziq13s6eqd7/cg-
traffic.png?dl=0)

The right person could probably add some products and marketing know-how and
do pretty well with this. (Think cards for other occasions like wedding
invites or print subscriptions).

If you're interested, drop me an email and I can walk you through the details.

------
brotchie
BroApp - Your Clever Relationship Wingman

[http://broapp.net/](http://broapp.net/)

Fun side project that blew up with world-wide media attention last year. Intro
video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_2zr5EYbDk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_2zr5EYbDk).
On Jimmy Fallon tonight show here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTf7g59LQ_Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTf7g59LQ_Y).

Working on other projects and not really interested in building out more
functionality / monetizing.

Looking to sell all source code (Android + iOS), domain, US trademark on
BroApp, email lists, etc. Facebook newsfeed cost-per-install is ~$0.21 with a
lookalike audience built off our install base.

------
klbong
[http://www.salemarked.com](http://www.salemarked.com)

Track/Save fashion items and get notified when items drop to the price you're
willing to pay. It's been on auto-pilot for a couple of years now. If
interested, shoot me an email.

~~~
seanccox
Your email address isn't in your profile. I'd be interested in discussing
details with you.

------
foxpc
[http://ampoll.com](http://ampoll.com)

My simple real-time polling website. Built on Node (fully rebuilt from PHP).

Currently gets around 1500-3000 visitors per week.

Got bored of developing and marketing it, looking for someone to take over.

~~~
etewiah
mmm, I actually quite like the site though I can't think of a monetisation
strategy for it.

How are you getting your traffic and what is the trajectory?

~~~
foxpc
Regarding monetisation - I've tried getting into Google AdSense but they would
not like the content on the website. Tried a few other ad networks but they
all looked like crooks and just decided on keeping the whole thing ad free for
the time being :)

Most of the traffic that came in when I was working on it came from Reddit.
Looks like, currently, the traffic also comes from mostly Reddit (over 40%),
Twitter and Facebook (9-10% each).

Currently, the traffic does seem to have settled and is pretty low. But that's
considering that I'm not putting any more work since I'm more interested in
newer projects.

~~~
etewiah
Thanks for the extra info. I am working on something that is not a million
miles away from your product ([http://klavado.com](http://klavado.com))

Yes, mine is focused on places but the core idea of easily polling people
without creating an account is similar. If I bought your site, it would be
mainly as a way of gaining traffic for klavado. I haven't yet started working
hard on getting traffic so I don't yet have a good idea how hard / easy that
will be.

Perhaps after I get a better idea of how things go with klavado, I'll be in a
better position to discuss something.

------
cbeley
I would consider selling my side project/business -
[http://flextory.com](http://flextory.com) . It's a web based data management
system with a focus on features for handling inventory. I went pretty far with
it and have some active customers to this day. It's just no longer what I soak
time into. I've considered turning it into an open source project, but just
haven't gotten around to it.

Running Flextory has been an amazing experience for me though. It's kind of my
baby. It would be hard to part with, but I'd consider it.

~~~
seanccox
This is a great system. Have you ever considered partnering with someone to
help increase sales, instead of selling it?

~~~
cbeley
Yeah, definitely. When I first started, it was a significant portion of my
life (it's also won a couple competitions...one of which being a business plan
competition). I just made the very difficult decision to take on full-time
employment elsewhere instead.

If I could find a partner or firm that I could use to help sell it though, I'd
be completely open to it. I just haven't really found a partner or firm I felt
comfortable with (or could justify the expense for). There's also the issue
that Flextory is a bit hard to sell. People I have demoed directly to for
their specific purpose have been easily sold and were able to justify the
value. However, when I can't directly demo, I get a lot of comments about it
being too expensive to justify it. Even people that were sold have iffyness on
justifying the cost (despite things like netdoc, which Flextory pretty much
outperforms, costing in the thousands range). I've considered lowering my
prices, but if I did, I'm in a iffy situation where I may not actually make
money off of it anymore if I failed to bring in new customers.

One reason I was considering open sourcing it (apart from a desire to give
back to the comunity a bit), is that I could use that as a
platform/advertising for selling the sass portion of it.

~~~
seanccox
My first thought, upon watching the video, was that this was a nice
alternative to Salesforce, without a lot of the bloat that scares away non-
technical sales people (like those at the company I work for). I think that if
you narrowed your target market, people might more readily understand how they
can use what you are selling. In any event, it's cool. If you would like to
talk further, my email address is in my profile.

------
wmurphy
CrowdPlace - a social site built on Neo4j A different type of social site in
that depending on the context (what channel you are in) the data input and
output can be different. So a post is a little more contextual and structured.
It also allows you to follow RSS feeds in just the same way you would follow
people, creating a newsfeed integrated with the social feed.

URL: [https://www.crowdplace.com/](https://www.crowdplace.com/) Test account:
login: testtest Pass: testtest123

------
vijayr
This should be a monthly thread, like the who is hiring threads. We should
also have a monthly thread for passive income projects and side income
projects that make revenue.

------
gesman
Unhackable bitcoin payments plugin allowing merchants securely accept bitcoin
payments without middleman involvement:

[https://wordpress.org/plugins/bitcoin-payments-for-
woocommer...](https://wordpress.org/plugins/bitcoin-payments-for-woocommerce/)

[http://bitcoinway.com/](http://bitcoinway.com/)

Includes above domain.

------
nbschulze
[http://www.startuputility.com](http://www.startuputility.com)

Gets around 1500 visitors a week. I haven't touched it since November. Hosted
on Heroku, Play Framework, S3 to host the images.

Probably a cool use case for it if someone wanted to invest more time in it.
I'm pretty busy working on other things I'm more interested in.

If interested, shoot me an email.

~~~
S4M
Your website is currently down.

~~~
nbschulze
Hey, thanks for the heads up. I don't think it's probably down (I was able to
reach it), but probably timed out due to the limits of Heroku's free tier.

~~~
S4M
It's strange, I can view your website with Chrome but not Firefox, and with
Chrome the pictures are not loading.

------
scottmcquin
I just posted this earlier today:

[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/2992/redjeste...](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/2992/redjester)

------
adam_h
[https://flownote.io](https://flownote.io)

Note-taking/sketching SaaS. I don't have the time/skills to market it properly
right now.

~~~
eric_bullington
This is very well-done, with pleasing aesthetics. Did you experiment with a
free tier? How many users do you have now, if you're open to sharing that
information?

------
jurgenwerk
I'm totally up for selling [http://sitestalker.net](http://sitestalker.net) in
case somebody could use it.

~~~
stevemart
please drop me an email at stevemaarten at g. I posted a couple of questions
on your Flippa posting, but never got a response, and I'm very interested in
your app.

------
mrtnmatt
I'd consider selling [http://getplangram.com](http://getplangram.com)

------
wj
Moviestud.io (movie production software)

Definitely has taken a secondary focus for me.

------
nixsiow
[https://yoursiteissucks.github.io/](https://yoursiteissucks.github.io/) Your
site is sucks.

